# searching site



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi again,how do i search this site for specific threads,eg buying plot and building own house? thanks...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a Search function in the green toolbar above.

When you say "building own house", do you mean to physically build the house yourself, or just have a builder build it for you?


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> There is a Search function in the green toolbar above.
> 
> When you say "building own house", do you mean to physically build the house yourself, or just have a builder build it for you?


i would need the construction side done by others but as for services i could sort/help sort that side out..


----------

